# So. Cal. Meet-up!!



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

We are going to have a meet up in Ventura Cal. during the "Summerfest All Breed Dog Show" as Seaside Park (Ventura County Fairgrounds)! The dates are of the show are July 7 through 10 (Thurs - Sunday). Stacy and Marina will be coming in on Thursday and staying for the duration of the show. There are a couple of nice hotels near by, the Crown Plaze and the Ventura Beach Marriott are very close. Fact is, the Crown Plaza is right next to the fairgrounds. And I know of a number of really fun dog friendly restaurants! (We ate at one last time and I think we had 7 or 8 dogs with us!) :HistericalSmiley:

I am going to get a room at the Marriott for the fun of it. You could come for the weekend or just drive up for a day. We can do meet ups on Fri, Sat or Sun or all three!! artytime: 
So, if this sound like fun to you, and you would like to meet up, PM me or Stacy (bellaratamaltese) and we can fill you in on the details! 

Come on Cali girls (or farther for that matter!!), lets get together at the beach with the doggies!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> We are going to have a meet up in Ventura Cal. during the "Summerfest All Breed Dog Show" as Seaside Park (Ventura County Fairgrounds)! The dates are of the show are July 7 through 10 (Thurs - Sunday). Stacy and Marina will be coming in on Thursday and staying for the duration of the show. There are a couple of nice hotels near by, the Crown Plaze and the Ventura Beach Marriott are very close. Fact is, the Crown Plaza is right next to the fairgrounds. And I know of a number of really fun dog friendly restaurants! (We ate at one last time and I think we had 7 or 8 dogs with us!) :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I am going to get a room at the Marriott for the fun of it. You could come for the weekend or just drive up for a day. We can do meet ups on Fri, Sat or Sun or all three!! artytime:
> So, if this sound like fun to you, and you would like to meet up, PM me or Stacy (bellaratamaltese) and we can fill you in on the details!
> ...



Thanks so much for posting the details!!! 

We are staying at Crowne Plaza, which should be fun! I always enjoy this Ventura show and I'm excited to be staying so close! (we usually stay at the La Quinta which is about 5 miles away from the show site BUT their rates were really expensive this time of year - so opted for something nicer and closer!) 

The judging program is not out yet but this is going to be one of those 'vacation' shows!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wish I lived on the Left Coast. Have a great time!! :chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Wish I lived on the Left Coast. Have a great time!! :chili:


 Planes....planes come to this coast! You could probably use a little vacay!! Come and party with the Cali girls!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

De plane, de plane :chili::chili: Unfortunately, I have a family reunion of my cousins going on on this coast that weekend Pam. Maybe another time though


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Wish I lived on the Left Coast. Have a great time!! :chili:


Ditto!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I went to the Crown Plaza web-site and couldn't find any info on if they allow dogs and how much they charge. Does anybody know? It's short notice, but I think it would be fun.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just googled Summerfest and it says people should not bring pets. I've been to lots of dog shows, and it seemed that there were a lot of pets. So, what are your ideas? I love to go to dog shows and a short trip to So Cal would be fun, but I want MiMi with me.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> I just googled Summerfest and it says people should not bring pets. I've been to lots of dog shows, and it seemed that there were a lot of pets. So, what are your ideas? I love to go to dog shows and a short trip to So Cal would be fun, but I want MiMi with me.


 I just checked the rates at the Corwn Plaza, and a basic rom during these dates is $162.00. They do allow pets too. The marriott is a little more, at about $189.00. We go to this show every year, and ALWAYS bring our dogs, and have never had a problem. You should come and bring Mimi for sure!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Goodie! I'll give it more serious thought tomorrow. Thanks, Pam.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes I had to call Crowne Plaza and they said they accepted dogs - on the 4th floor only in non-ocean view rooms. And to put 'traveling with pet' in the comments section. We'll have at least 2 dogs (and maybe a third - a white chihuahua)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Also wanted to add that we go to this show site at least twice a year and have never seen it 'policed' as far as unentered dogs. Worse case scenario - just say that the dog you're bringing is showing in junior showmanship. i'll cover for ya


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Also wanted to add that we go to this show site at least twice a year and have never seen it 'policed' as far as unentered dogs. Worse case scenario - just say that the dog you're bringing is showing in junior showmanship. i'll cover for ya


 Stacy is right. No policing at all. Last time I brough Truff in a stroller, and Jackie had Cozette in a bag and no one said anything at all. As a matter of fact, a newspaper photographer took her pic for the local paper! Lots of people had their pet dogs with them. It's a friendly show with really good vendors too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wish this was about 2 weeks later. I would definitely be there, but can't make it that particular weekend. You know that I go to Southern California a lot, so let me know about the next one and I'll try to be there. Would probably bring lacie with me this time around.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Wish this was about 2 weeks later. I would definitely be there, but can't make it that particular weekend. You know that I go to Southern California a lot, so let me know about the next one and I'll try to be there. Would probably bring lacie with me this time around.


We'll let you know Lynn!

Marina and I will be showing in Long Beach next weekend (july 2 and 3rd)


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Yes I had to call Crowne Plaza and they said they accepted dogs - on the 4th floor only in non-ocean view rooms. And to put 'traveling with pet' in the comments section. We'll have at least 2 dogs (and maybe a third - a white chihuahua)


 a white chihuahua??? Oh my, I need more details :w00t:



pammy4501 said:


> Stacy is right. No policing at all. Last time I brough Truff in a stroller, and Jackie had Cozette in a bag and no one said anything at all. As a matter of fact, a newspaper photographer took her pic for the local paper! Lots of people had their pet dogs with them. *It's a friendly show with really good vendors too!*


artytime: my sweetest friends, and a dog show AND good vendors!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds like lots of fun!
I'll have to see if I can sneak away


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Of course you know I'll be there! Cozette hasn't been to the beach yet, so that would be fun! And of course she loves to play with her friends!

Lynn, if you come to SoCal often you should let us know and we can get together. We don't need an excuse to have a malt meet-up!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Yippeeeee! I'm working most of that time but can go on Sunday, so count me in. It's going to be a lot of fun meeting some SMers! And I've never been to a dog show before. This can be the prelude to the West Coast Puppy Party! Jackie and Lynn, I would love to meet up with you guys. Stacy, tell me more about the Long Beach show. I work Saturday graveyard, what time does it end on Sunday? This is going to be fun!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

**BUMP** 
So. Cal meetup coming this weekend! I will be in Ventra Friday mid day. I think Stacy is getting in on Thrusday, right? I will PM anyone my cell number, just let me know. We can all meet pretty much whenever. We will work it around Stacy and Marinas ring times! Getting excited!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What fun. :chili::chili: Wish I was on the Left Coast


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Just read about this. Wish it would be 2 weeks later too. We are going to the Wine Country and could have stopped on the way.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I think Sunday is best for me, so keep me posted on meet-up times! Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Pam,
I'll be there. Not sure which day. I'll give you a call later.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Chalex said:


> Pam,
> I'll be there. Not sure which day. I'll give you a call later.


 Yeah! I was hoping you would see this Cathy!! Do you still have my cell number? PM me if you need it!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

We're getting ready to head out for Ventura - I'll have my cell if anybody needs to get ahold of me!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

So disappointed, will be unable to attend. We are on call and were unable to switch. Have a good time guys and hopefully next time.


----------

